# [solved] OpenVPN Config with intenet for the clients

## KatsuoRyuu

Hi 

I have configured a OpenVpn server, at the current moment i am able to authenticate (using network-manager in gnome 3)

When i am connected to the VPN i can not connect to the internet. 

I am trying to route my internet through the VPN server

Client ---> VPN Server ---> Internet

Unfortunatly this does not work.

Currently my configuration on OpenVPN is like this:

```

#################################################

# Sample OpenVPN 2.0 config file for            #

# multi-client server.                          #

#                                               #

# This file is for the server side              #

# of a many-clients <-> one-server              #

# OpenVPN configuration.                        #

#                                               #

# OpenVPN also supports                         #

# single-machine <-> single-machine             #

# configurations (See the Examples page         #

# on the web site for more info).               #

#                                               #

# This config should work on Windows            #

# or Linux/BSD systems.  Remember on            #

# Windows to quote pathnames and use            #

# double backslashes, e.g.:                     #

# "C:\\Program Files\\OpenVPN\\config\\foo.key" #

#                                               #

# Comments are preceded with '#' or ';'         #

#################################################

# Which local IP address should OpenVPN

# listen on? (optional)

local 173.212.244.183

# Which TCP/UDP port should OpenVPN listen on?

# If you want to run multiple OpenVPN instances

# on the same machine, use a different port

# number for each one.  You will need to

# open up this port on your firewall.

port 12112

# TCP or UDP server?

;proto tcp

proto udp

# "dev tun" will create a routed IP tunnel,

# "dev tap" will create an ethernet tunnel.

# Use "dev tap0" if you are ethernet bridging

# and have precreated a tap0 virtual interface

# and bridged it with your ethernet interface.

# If you want to control access policies

# over the VPN, you must create firewall

# rules for the the TUN/TAP interface.

# On non-Windows systems, you can give

# an explicit unit number, such as tun0.

# On Windows, use "dev-node" for this.

# On most systems, the VPN will not function

# unless you partially or fully disable

# the firewall for the TUN/TAP interface.

;dev tap

dev tun0

# Windows needs the TAP-Win32 adapter name

# from the Network Connections panel if you

# have more than one.  On XP SP2 or higher,

# you may need to selectively disable the

# Windows firewall for the TAP adapter.

# Non-Windows systems usually don't need this.

;dev-node MyTap

# SSL/TLS root certificate (ca), certificate

# (cert), and private key (key).  Each client

# and the server must have their own cert and

# key file.  The server and all clients will

# use the same ca file.

#

# See the "easy-rsa" directory for a series

# of scripts for generating RSA certificates

# and private keys.  Remember to use

# a unique Common Name for the server

# and each of the client certificates.

#

# Any X509 key management system can be used.

# OpenVPN can also use a PKCS #12 formatted key file

# (see "pkcs12" directive in man page).

;ca ca.crt

;cert server.crt

;key server.key  # This file should be kept secret

ca /srv/ssl/vpn/ca.crt

cert /srv/ssl/vpn/issued/ryuu.technology.crt

key /srv/ssl/vpn/private/ryuu.technology.key

# Diffie hellman parameters.

# Generate your own with:

#   openssl dhparam -out dh1024.pem 1024

# Substitute 2048 for 1024 if you are using

# 2048 bit keys. 

;dh dh2048.pem

dh /srv/ssl/vpn/dh.pem

# Configure server mode and supply a VPN subnet

# for OpenVPN to draw client addresses from.

# The server will take 10.8.0.1 for itself,

# the rest will be made available to clients.

# Each client will be able to reach the server

# on 10.8.0.1. Comment this line out if you are

# ethernet bridging. See the man page for more info.

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

# Maintain a record of client <-> virtual IP address

# associations in this file.  If OpenVPN goes down or

# is restarted, reconnecting clients can be assigned

# the same virtual IP address from the pool that was

# previously assigned.

ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt

# Configure server mode for ethernet bridging.

# You must first use your OS's bridging capability

# to bridge the TAP interface with the ethernet

# NIC interface.  Then you must manually set the

# IP/netmask on the bridge interface, here we

# assume 10.8.0.4/255.255.255.0.  Finally we

# must set aside an IP range in this subnet

# (start=10.8.0.50 end=10.8.0.100) to allocate

# to connecting clients.  Leave this line commented

# out unless you are ethernet bridging.

;server-bridge 10.8.0.4 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.50 10.8.0.100

# Configure server mode for ethernet bridging

# using a DHCP-proxy, where clients talk

# to the OpenVPN server-side DHCP server

# to receive their IP address allocation

# and DNS server addresses.  You must first use

# your OS's bridging capability to bridge the TAP

# interface with the ethernet NIC interface.

# Note: this mode only works on clients (such as

# Windows), where the client-side TAP adapter is

# bound to a DHCP client.

;server-bridge

# Push routes to the client to allow it

# to reach other private subnets behind

# the server.  Remember that these

# private subnets will also need

# to know to route the OpenVPN client

# address pool (10.8.0.0/255.255.255.0)

# back to the OpenVPN server.

;push "route 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0"

;push "route 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0"

# To assign specific IP addresses to specific

# clients or if a connecting client has a private

# subnet behind it that should also have VPN access,

# use the subdirectory "ccd" for client-specific

# configuration files (see man page for more info).

# EXAMPLE: Suppose the client

# having the certificate common name "Thelonious"

# also has a small subnet behind his connecting

# machine, such as 192.168.40.128/255.255.255.248.

# First, uncomment out these lines:

;client-config-dir ccd

;route 192.168.40.128 255.255.255.248

# Then create a file ccd/Thelonious with this line:

#   iroute 192.168.40.128 255.255.255.248

# This will allow Thelonious' private subnet to

# access the VPN.  This example will only work

# if you are routing, not bridging, i.e. you are

# using "dev tun" and "server" directives.

# EXAMPLE: Suppose you want to give

# Thelonious a fixed VPN IP address of 10.9.0.1.

# First uncomment out these lines:

;client-config-dir ccd

;route 10.9.0.0 255.255.255.252

# Then add this line to ccd/Thelonious:

#   ifconfig-push 10.9.0.1 10.9.0.2

# Suppose that you want to enable different

# firewall access policies for different groups

# of clients.  There are two methods:

# (1) Run multiple OpenVPN daemons, one for each

#     group, and firewall the TUN/TAP interface

#     for each group/daemon appropriately.

# (2) (Advanced) Create a script to dynamically

#     modify the firewall in response to access

#     from different clients.  See man

#     page for more info on learn-address script.

;learn-address ./script

# If enabled, this directive will configure

# all clients to redirect their default

# network gateway through the VPN, causing

# all IP traffic such as web browsing and

# and DNS lookups to go through the VPN

# (The OpenVPN server machine may need to NAT

# or bridge the TUN/TAP interface to the internet

# in order for this to work properly).

push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp"

# Certain Windows-specific network settings

# can be pushed to clients, such as DNS

# or WINS server addresses.  CAVEAT:

# http://openvpn.net/faq.html#dhcpcaveats

# The addresses below refer to the public

# DNS servers provided by opendns.com.

push "dhcp-option DNS 8.8.8.8"

push "dhcp-option DNS 8.8.4.4"

# Uncomment this directive to allow different

# clients to be able to "see" each other.

# By default, clients will only see the server.

# To force clients to only see the server, you

# will also need to appropriately firewall the

# server's TUN/TAP interface.

client-to-client

# Uncomment this directive if multiple clients

# might connect with the same certificate/key

# files or common names.  This is recommended

# only for testing purposes.  For production use,

# each client should have its own certificate/key

# pair.

#

# IF YOU HAVE NOT GENERATED INDIVIDUAL

# CERTIFICATE/KEY PAIRS FOR EACH CLIENT,

# EACH HAVING ITS OWN UNIQUE "COMMON NAME",

# UNCOMMENT THIS LINE OUT.

;duplicate-cn

# The keepalive directive causes ping-like

# messages to be sent back and forth over

# the link so that each side knows when

# the other side has gone down.

# Ping every 10 seconds, assume that remote

# peer is down if no ping received during

# a 120 second time period.

keepalive 10 120

# For extra security beyond that provided

# by SSL/TLS, create an "HMAC firewall"

# to help block DoS attacks and UDP port flooding.

#

# Generate with:

#   openvpn --genkey --secret ta.key

#

# The server and each client must have

# a copy of this key.

# The second parameter should be '0'

# on the server and '1' on the clients.

;tls-auth ta.key 0 # This file is secret

# Select a cryptographic cipher.

# This config item must be copied to

# the client config file as well.

;cipher BF-CBC        # Blowfish (default)

;cipher AES-128-CBC   # AES

;cipher DES-EDE3-CBC  # Triple-DES

# Enable compression on the VPN link.

# If you enable it here, you must also

# enable it in the client config file.

comp-lzo

# The maximum number of concurrently connected

# clients we want to allow.

;max-clients 100

# It's a good idea to reduce the OpenVPN

# daemon's privileges after initialization.

#

# You can uncomment this out on

# non-Windows systems.

user nobody

group nobody

# The persist options will try to avoid

# accessing certain resources on restart

# that may no longer be accessible because

# of the privilege downgrade.

persist-key

persist-tun

# Output a short status file showing

# current connections, truncated

# and rewritten every minute.

status /var/log/openvpn-status.log

# By default, log messages will go to the syslog (or

# on Windows, if running as a service, they will go to

# the "\Program Files\OpenVPN\log" directory).

# Use log or log-append to override this default.

# "log" will truncate the log file on OpenVPN startup,

# while "log-append" will append to it.  Use one

# or the other (but not both).

log         /var/log/openvpn.log

;log-append  /var/log/openvpn.log

# Set the appropriate level of log

# file verbosity.

#

# 0 is silent, except for fatal errors

# 4 is reasonable for general usage

# 5 and 6 can help to debug connection problems

# 9 is extremely verbose

verb 9

# Silence repeating messages.  At most 20

# sequential messages of the same message

# category will be output to the log.

;mute 20

```

and im using this shell script to implement the rules for the iptables.

```

#!/bin/bash

iptables -F

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

export LAN=tun0

export WAN=INET

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport ssh -i ${WAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport http -i ${WAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport https -i ${WAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport smtps -i ${WAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport smtp -i ${WAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 10.8.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 10.8.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 10.8.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE

```

I have set the sysctl.conf to

```

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

```

the servers Ip config looks like this.

```

INET: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 173.212.xxx.xxx  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 173.212.xxx.xxx

        inet6 fe80::250:56ff:fe3d:xxxx  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:c207:2013:2097::1  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:50:56:3d:35:a0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 84925447  bytes 19952464811 (18.5 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 78179  overruns 0  frame 25311

        TX packets 5928614  bytes 400099305 (381.5 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2643238  bytes 695121315 (662.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2643238  bytes 695121315 (662.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tun0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.8.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 10.8.0.2

        inet6 fe80::952e:a07f:9e13:972d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 100  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 7  bytes 336 (336.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

and made sure its invoked but for some reason i am still unable to connect to the internet.

Since this is the first time i have been setting up a OpenVPN server i am a little on deep water on how to debug it and find the error.

Hope there is someone able to help me there.Last edited by KatsuoRyuu on Thu Aug 31, 2017 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

you should post your client configuration as well as the output of ifconfig, netstat -rn and maybe traceroute 8.8.8.8

maybe this helps debugging the problem.

greets, bb

----------

## Cyker

Yeah, I suspect the client config is missing a line like "redirect-gateway def1" or equiv, which is what kludges the local routing table to reroutes traffic through the vpn server

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

No problem & sorry for the late reply:

Lets start with the ifconfig

```

enp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 2c:56:dc:d4:be:d0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 28674  bytes 3245021 (3.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28674  bytes 3245021 (3.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tun0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.8.0.6  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 10.8.0.5

        inet6 fe80::8041:5712:8e6c:84a6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 100  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 98  bytes 7720 (7.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s16f1u2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.102  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::d97f:e2f:e78f:e5ec  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2405:6581:720:1400:cf06:3d0d:243a:27ac  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 34:76:c5:41:99:1d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 31914777  bytes 26682186747 (24.8 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32781953  bytes 22604619730 (21.0 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

some netstat -rn:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         10.8.0.5        0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 tun0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlp0s16f1u2

10.8.0.0        10.8.0.5        255.255.255.0   UG        0 0          0 tun0

10.8.0.5        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 tun0

173.212.244.183 192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH       0 0          0 wlp0s16f1u2

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlp0s16f1u2

192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 wlp0s16f1u2

```

and trace route

```

traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *

```

 All is marked as unreachable. ( * * * )

as for the confiuration, as i said earlier, im using network manager (the one in gnome 3)

the certificates are set and im able to logon;

the gateway is my.domain:12112:udp

and all the advanced settings are like default.

Hope this helps? the last part is a little tricky though i know

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

please add the openvpn client configuration as well. 

greets,

bb

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

I unfortunatly have to as you how i can find it as im using gnomes network management for configuring it.

Im not using the openvpn config in the /etc/openvpn folder

----------

## bbgermany

 *KatsuoRyuu wrote:*   

> I unfortunatly have to as you how i can find it as im using gnomes network management for configuring it.
> 
> Im not using the openvpn config in the /etc/openvpn folder

 

This could be the issue. I was having problems getting OpenVPN with NetworkManager as well, even with a basic config. Is it possible, that you use the default configuration in /etc/openvpn to try out?

greets, bb

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

Hi Sure

I will try to configure that. when i get home from work

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

Hi

So, you are correct using openvpn --client --config /etc/openvpn/client.conf

with the following works.

```

##############################################

# Sample client-side OpenVPN 2.0 config file #

# for connecting to multi-client server.     #

#                                            #

# This configuration can be used by multiple #

# clients, however each client should have   #

# its own cert and key files.                #

#                                            #

# On Windows, you might want to rename this  #

# file so it has a .ovpn extension           #

##############################################

# Specify that we are a client and that we

# will be pulling certain config file directives

# from the server.

client

# Use the same setting as you are using on

# the server.

# On most systems, the VPN will not function

# unless you partially or fully disable

# the firewall for the TUN/TAP interface.

;dev tap

dev tun

# Windows needs the TAP-Win32 adapter name

# from the Network Connections panel

# if you have more than one.  On XP SP2,

# you may need to disable the firewall

# for the TAP adapter.

;dev-node MyTap

# Are we connecting to a TCP or

# UDP server?  Use the same setting as

# on the server.

;proto tcp

proto udp

# The hostname/IP and port of the server.

# You can have multiple remote entries

# to load balance between the servers.

remote new.ryuu.technology 12112 

;remote my-server-2 1194

# Choose a random host from the remote

# list for load-balancing.  Otherwise

# try hosts in the order specified.

;remote-random

# Keep trying indefinitely to resolve the

# host name of the OpenVPN server.  Very useful

# on machines which are not permanently connected

# to the internet such as laptops.

resolv-retry infinite

# Most clients don't need to bind to

# a specific local port number.

nobind

# Downgrade privileges after initialization (non-Windows only)

;user nobody

;group nobody

# Try to preserve some state across restarts.

persist-key

persist-tun

# If you are connecting through an

# HTTP proxy to reach the actual OpenVPN

# server, put the proxy server/IP and

# port number here.  See the man page

# if your proxy server requires

# authentication.

;http-proxy-retry # retry on connection failures

;http-proxy [proxy server] [proxy port #]

# Wireless networks often produce a lot

# of duplicate packets.  Set this flag

# to silence duplicate packet warnings.

;mute-replay-warnings

# SSL/TLS parms.

# See the server config file for more

# description.  It's best to use

# a separate .crt/.key file pair

# for each client.  A single ca

# file can be used for all clients.

ca /home/spawn/ca.crt 

cert /home/spawn/client1.crt 

key /home/spawn/client1.key 

# Verify server certificate by checking

# that the certicate has the nsCertType

# field set to "server".  This is an

# important precaution to protect against

# a potential attack discussed here:

#  http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm

#

# To use this feature, you will need to generate

# your server certificates with the nsCertType

# field set to "server".  The build-key-server

# script in the easy-rsa folder will do this.

ns-cert-type server

# If a tls-auth key is used on the server

# then every client must also have the key.

;tls-auth ta.key 1

# Select a cryptographic cipher.

# If the cipher option is used on the server

# then you must also specify it here.

;cipher x

# Enable compression on the VPN link.

# Don't enable this unless it is also

# enabled in the server config file.

comp-lzo

# Set log file verbosity.

verb 3

# Silence repeating messages

;mute 20

#redirect-gateway def1

```

For some reason even without redirect-gateway def1 it works. I'm guessing that there is something that the openvpn plugin for NetworkManager is ignoring PUSH configs from the server.

I will investigate a little more

Thanks for the help

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

So after digging a little more.

Normally the --pull arg on openvpn should force open vpn to get the config from the server, unfortunatly that does not work if the server has comp-lzo.

Then the client just fails  with a 

```

Thu Aug 31 01:03:33 2017 write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)

Thu Aug 31 01:03:43 2017 write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)

Thu Aug 31 01:03:54 2017 write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)

Thu Aug 31 01:04:03 2017 write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)

```

Adding comp-lzo in the gnome config allowed it to use --pull correctly and it pulled the redirect-gateway def1 from the server and just worked.

to test i was using this command, build step by step and reviewing the log:

```

openvpn --client --remote new.MY.DOMAIN 12112 --dev tun0 --ca ca.crt  --cert client1.crt  --key client1.key --proto udp --comp-lzo --pull --verb 3

```

In the end the log looked something like this:

```

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 WARNING: file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 OpenVPN 2.4.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Aug 27 2017

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 library versions: OpenSSL 1.0.2l  25 May 2017, LZO 2.10

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]173.xxx.xxx.xxx:12112

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 UDP link local (bound): [AF_INET][undef]:1194

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]173.xxx.xxx.xxx:12112

Thu Aug 31 01:09:14 2017 TLS: Initial packet from [AF_INET]173.xxx.xxx.xxx:12112, sid=c476b559 0e659d3c

Thu Aug 31 01:09:15 2017 VERIFY OK: depth=1, C=JP, ST=Kanagawa, L=Yokohama, O=Copyleft Certificate Co, OU=Personal, CN=Easy-RSA CA, emailAddress=abp@MY.DOMAIN

Thu Aug 31 01:09:15 2017 VERIFY OK: depth=0, C=JP, ST=Kanagawa, L=Yokohama, O=Copyleft Certificate Co, OU=Personal, CN=new.MY.DOMAIN, emailAddress=abp@MY.DOMAIN

Thu Aug 31 01:09:16 2017 Control Channel: TLSv1.2, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 2048 bit RSA

Thu Aug 31 01:09:16 2017 [new.MY.DOMAIN] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]173.xxx.xxx.xxx:12112

Thu Aug 31 01:09:17 2017 SENT CONTROL [new.MY.DOMAIN]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Thu Aug 31 01:09:22 2017 SENT CONTROL [new.MY.DOMAIN]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Thu Aug 31 01:09:27 2017 SENT CONTROL [new.MY.DOMAIN]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 SENT CONTROL [new.MY.DOMAIN]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp,dhcp-option DNS 8.8.8.8,dhcp-option DNS 8.8.4.4,route 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0,topology net30,ping 10,ping-restart 120,ifconfig 10.8.0.6 10.8.0.5,peer-id 0,cipher AES-256-GCM'

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ip-win32 and/or --dhcp-option options modified

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: peer-id set

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: adjusting link_mtu to 1625

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 OPTIONS IMPORT: data channel crypto options modified

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 Data Channel: using negotiated cipher 'AES-256-GCM'

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 Data Channel Encrypt: Cipher 'AES-256-GCM' initialized with 256 bit key

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 Data Channel Decrypt: Cipher 'AES-256-GCM' initialized with 256 bit key

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 ROUTE_GATEWAY 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 IFACE=wlp0s16f1u2 HWADDR=34:76:c5:41:99:1d

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 /bin/ifconfig tun0 10.8.0.6 pointopoint 10.8.0.5 mtu 1500

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 /bin/route add -net 173.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 192.168.0.1

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 /bin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 128.0.0.0 gw 10.8.0.5

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 /bin/route add -net 128.0.0.0 netmask 128.0.0.0 gw 10.8.0.5

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 /bin/route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.8.0.5

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this

Thu Aug 31 01:09:33 2017 Initialization Sequence Completed

^CThu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 event_wait : Interrupted system call (code=4)

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 /bin/route del -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 /bin/route del -net 173.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.255

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 /bin/route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 128.0.0.0

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 /bin/route del -net 128.0.0.0 netmask 128.0.0.0

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 Closing TUN/TAP interface

Thu Aug 31 01:10:04 2017 /bin/ifconfig tun0 0.0.0.0

Thu Aug 31 01:10:05 2017 SIGINT[hard,] received, process exiting

```

Again thanks for the guidance and help, and hope this helps others.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

if you use comp-lzo on the server side, you need to use it on the client side as well. No matter if you use pull or not. 

If you got working now and your problem is solved, please add a solved to your threadtitle.

greets, bb

----------

## KatsuoRyuu

Sorry! will do... just went to bed right after yesterday (live in japan) as i was super tired.

Im actually an old user of Gentoo though my account have gotten deleted XD started using gentoo back in 2005  :Wink: 

You seem to know your VPN well.. is it advisable to use comp-lzo vs not using?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

It depends; mostly on the used hardware. It compresses the traffic that goes through the tunnel. If you have a very slow server, you should disable it, as well if you have a slow client. But if you have sufficient resources available, it can make a difference. I have my openvpn server running on an Raspberry Pi model B with 512MB RAM. I have comp-lzo enabled. But i think it doesnt make a difference for me, if its disabled, because my connection to the internet is only 25MBit down and 5MBit up.

I'm also doing a lot more options on server and client side for security reasons, so this will slow down as well. But i do not recognize a difference anyway.

greets, bb

----------

